# Most of my bichir collection eating bloodwomrs



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

not to sure if i got them all in the video or not

YouTube - Polypterus Collection Bichir Feeding


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Make sure your other fish's stock number. They might be meal for the bichirs too. You'll be surprised how big a fish they can eat. My 5" endlicheri ate a 2" clown loach. I guess the barb didn't deter him.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Make sure your other fish's stock number. They might be meal for the bichirs too. You'll be surprised how big a fish they can eat. My 5" endlicheri ate a 2" clown loach. I guess the barb didn't deter him.


haha, my 5" ornate ate a 3 1/2" black ghost knife, looked like a lumpy stuffed pig... but got it down lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Neat video of the bichir's eating, but calmer music would be GOOD!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Clown Lover said:


> Neat video of the bichir's eating, but calmer music would be GOOD!!


i did the thing on youtube where it replaces the audio with music and it was the first song on the list haha

im expecting ALL my zebras to get eaten
i put fish in there if i want to get rid of them haha but the clown loaches are ones i want to keep, they've been in there for quite some time


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so far my delhezi ate 2 angels and a snakehead


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

and a snakehead, lol priceless


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol they can be pigs when it come to feeding


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> i did the thing on youtube where it replaces the audio with music and it was the first song on the list haha
> 
> im expecting ALL my zebras to get eaten
> i put fish in there if i want to get rid of them haha but the clown loaches are ones i want to keep, they've been in there for quite some time


i was always wondering when people had music on their videos a lot of time it was drowning pool.


----------

